# Willard tips please?



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi All, I have fished willard several times from the bank and never caught anything. I am headed up there tommorrow to fish from the bank again. Can anyone give me tips on what to use, where to go etc? Really I just want to catch a wiper so I can cross that species off my list. Anyway, thanks in advance.


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

Well I have been there numerous times from shore and have never caught a wiper. Have been there twice in a boat and never caught a wiper (everyone else in the boat was catching wiper I was catching walleye). Tomorrow I am trying from a boat again we will see what happens. I have caught every game fish in Utah except Tiger musky, golden trout, striper, and wiper. That is my goal this year a wiper and a musky.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Well... I went, and got skunked.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

was there today from a boat in the sw corner. trolling. wasn't red hot. we got 3 catfish, 3 walleye and one crappy for 6 hours. using a shad raps. blue with light orange underbelly seemed most consistent for what its worth... tho nothing was lighting them up. and as an observation, no one else was smokin em either.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

There's a guy named Lunkerhunter2 who is a Willard master fisherman. I would hit him up on PM and see if he will divulge any tidbits.---------SS


----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

We caught 12 fish in 6 hours. 6 wiper, 2 walleye, 4 catfish all were caught trolling.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> There's a guy named Lunkerhunter2 who is a Willard master fisherman. I would hit him up on PM and see if he will divulge any tidbits.---------SS


ROR! Not hardly. Got my ass handed to me yesterday. Caught 1 -23" walleye, 1 -14" wiper, 1 12" crappie, and 4 cats. Almost got a couple jet ski drivers too but they got out of range too fast.
As for the op, use mussels on the south dike and be patient. Cast as far out ad you can and wait.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I've parked my boat at the mouth of the south inlet numerous times and caught fish after fish. You may need to wait until they start boiling, but if you go up on a weekday (minimal boat traffic) and sit on the south corner of the dike, you'll probably catch plenty.


----------



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

Sawbillslayer said:


> We caught 12 fish in 6 hours. 6 wiper, 2 walleye, 4 catfish all were caught trolling.


What were they biting on?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

In my limited experience, I have found that any lure resembling a shad will catch fish at Willard. Speed and depth vary each day but once you get it figured out the action can be pretty good. I caught a whopper on Saturday. It was the single best fight I've ever had in the state of Utah. I have an 8'6" medium action pole with a level line reel. Several times he had that baby singing as he ripped line out of the drag. That was one FUN time. Each year these fish will get bigger and stronger. I imagine the state record will fall a few more times in the coming years. I can't imagine fighting a 15-18 lb Wiper. Better have everything tied on good.-----SS


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

rdiddy801 said:


> What were they biting on?


Rattle traps and shad raps


----------



## rdiddy801 (Aug 13, 2013)

*I went Saturday, and it was pretty bad.*

Launched the boat at about 4 PM. We had two poles going, each with a shad rap variation. Trolled the north area mostly, then back to the marina area, then just south of the marina. By about 8:30 PM we hadn't had a bite, but I wasn't too concerned because I figured the evening feed would begin. We headed back the northeast corner until dark and still got nothing. Then, on our way back to the marina I hooked a small walleye. That was it for the day.


----------

